# Erklärung: Int IndexOf (String s)



## mario.lor (29. Jun 2017)

Kann mir jemand vllt erkären was es mit Int IndexOf (String s) aus Sicht hat. 
Was macht der Code ?


----------



## Joose (29. Jun 2017)

Schau doch einfach in der Java Dokumentation nach 
https://docs.oracle.com/javase/7/docs/api/java/lang/String.html#indexOf(java.lang.String)


----------



## TheDarkLuk (2. Jul 2017)

Die Methode indexOf(Suchwert)  gibt die Position des ersten vorkommens eines bestimmten Wertes in einem gewissen String wieder:

```
public class{
public static void main(String[] args){

//String dekladieren
String essen = "Käsekuchen";

//im System den Wiedergabewert von //essen.indexOf("e") ausgeben
System.out.print(essen.indexOf("e"));

//Die Consolen-Ausgabe ist hier 3
    }
}
```

P.s. Es gibt noch weitere Möglichkeiten welche einem ähnlich der Methode indexOf() bereit gestellt werden: lastIndexOf(Suchwert),
indexOf(Suchwert,Start)

Lieber Mario.lor suche dementsprechende Themen / Fragen erst im Internet nach, bevor du sie im Java-Forum frägst.


Lg: TheDarkLuk


----------



## Hormidak (4. Feb 2019)

Lieber DarkLuk,
Also ich fand jetzt deine Erklärung sehr 
gut. Ich hatte ebenfalls nach einer Erklärung für indexOf gesucht im Rahmen meiner Technikerausbildung das war bisher die beste 
Gruß Hormidak


----------

